# Toronto Star profiles MMV recipients



## dapaterson (23 Jul 2011)

Profiles of WO Pat Tower and LCol David Quick are online:

http://www.thestar.com/news/insight/article/1029470--the-price-of-glory-i-changed-at-that-moment-i-regret-it?bn=1

http://www.thestar.com/news/insight/article/1029468--a-war-hero-s-burden-it-s-hard-to-live-up-to-what-everyone-thinks?bn=1


----------



## Edward Campbell (23 Jul 2011)

We, Canada, are lucky to have these fellows and we are even more fortunate because they are not rare in the CF.


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Jul 2011)

I will hold my thought on Quick.... But Tower is a stand up man and deserves his accolades BZ to him!


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (23 Jul 2011)

There is the Highway  of Heros for the fallen and the ones left standing have the memories of the last minutes or seconds of the fallen who are honoured by  the naming a few minutes of highway driving. The two men profiled in those stories have to live up to the honour of being awarded a metal for their actions when they  lost friends, or lost a piece of themselves heavy  burden to carry. From reading those stories it brings the action home and shows the dedication of the troops who were there. I think more stories like these would of helped set the real image of the Canadian Forces in the mind of the average Canadian and maybe we would of stayed till the job was done. Thank you  for being a fine outstanding pair of leaders and going beyond when actions were more important than words. Job well done and good luck in the future


----------



## Fdtrucker (23 Jul 2011)

There is suppose to be a new Canforgen out on the 25th with a new MMV recipient.


----------



## RCDtpr (23 Jul 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something here.....but what exactly did LCOL Quick do to earn the medal?  I'm not trying to be a smartass but the article never really mentions any actions that would be "worthy" of such an award.


----------



## Edward Campbell (23 Jul 2011)

RCDcpl said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm missing something here.....but what exactly did LCOL Quick do to earn the medal?  I'm not trying to be a smartass but the article never really mentions any actions that would be "worthy" of such an award.



Here is the citation:

*Major David Nelson Quick, S.M.V., C.D.
Star of Military Valour*

Major Quick displayed exceptional courage while commanding India Company, 2nd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, Joint Task Force Afghanistan, from January to August 2007. He led his troops from the front during numerous intense combat operations throughout the Zharey District. On April 22, 2007, despite injuries incurred by the explosion of a bomb, Major Quick kept on going, using his tactical skills. His prowess and selfless dedication, fundamental in defeating a determined enemy, inspired the Battle Group to victory.

Source: http://www.theroyalcanadianregiment.ca/honours_awards/32_smv.html


----------



## RCDtpr (23 Jul 2011)

Well with that.....I'll just keep my comments and feelings to myself.


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jul 2011)

Further to my earlier post:

Profiles of all SMV recipients are on the Star website:

http://www.thestar.com/searchresults?AssetType=article&stype=genSearch&q=star%20of%20military%20valour&r=all:1


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (25 Jul 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Profiles of WO Pat Tower ....



Awesome stuff....I think I'll start reading "Contact Charlie" again tonight....


----------



## Infanteer (25 Jul 2011)

I read all those profiles - fantastic.  I'll applaude the Toronto Star for a great piece on the service of soldiers in Afghanistan.


----------

